# feeling like I am losing 'control' ...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Over the past few months Tillie has started some 'unwanted behaviors' and the training that we have done and are doing she seems to be ignoring. Awhile back Dave gave me the name of a trainer and have since misplaced that e-mail!  So, Dave, if you are reading this could you resend that info!?

Anywho, her barking out front at ANY passerbyers has gotten out of control and she will NOT respond when we tell her quiet, she is just completely crazy at the time. that IS annoying but we can deal with that.
the bigger problem is tonight, we had plans and ended up coming home a little later than HER dinner time. So i started getting all of her food together, well the cats were in the house at the same time and typically Tillie LOVES the cats and I DO know that she was hungry, but she was VERY aggressive towards them. And was doing this weird mouth open kind of thing I've only ever seen a cat do when they are hunting a bird or something. I let one of the cats out and the other was about 3 feet away from Tillie's bowl. I had Tillie sit/stay for her meal as always being sure to block the cat knowing that IF the cat made a move Tillie may have very well attacked her. It was a very tense situation. It didn't last long. I KNOW that this would have never occured if she was still fed kibble... but now that she gets the good stuff, she is very possesive...
AND then.... about an hour later she was relaxing, I was relaxing, kids were in bed, all was good, until my son came out from his room to get some water... she barked and he said she lunged at him!???
I know we need a trainer and aren't sure anyone can really give me any advice, but has anyone gone through anything like this with thier Hav? I see her behavior getting WORSE as she gets older instead of better?? Any idea what could be going on!???
Also, anyone know when Dave will be back!?


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you Tammie but I'm missing Dave's in put as well! I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is food aggressive. Don't know why. She does it to my mom's dog and 3 of our cats. The fourth cat can eat her food and she sits and watches him. He bapped her with his paw (declawed) a few times when she was a puppy and she walks a wide circle around him. Don't have any advice-just to let you know you aren't alone!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Dave will advise feeding them separately, perhaps in the crate, or separated by a dog gate. That is one way to "manage" the problem.

He'll have lots more advice too. Hurry back Dave, you're needed!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Food aggression is definitely a big issue and getting a trainer is a good idea.

That said, my puppy went through a 'teenage' phase where all our training seemed to be for naught. It was a rough couple of months with frustrating training sessions but he grew out of it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, I think he said he would be gone Sunday to Sunday but not sure. Check the Casey Anthony thread.

We haven't had your problem - yet! We'll wait and see. Abby is very laid-back but McGee is very high energy. He does do more barking than she does but I'm working on it since I don't want him to disturb the neighbors. They don't bark inside unless the doorbell rings.

I hope this is just a phase and Tillie will be back on track soon but you can't let it slide so I hope Dave can give some good advice.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone, yes I KNOW I can't let it slide!
one of our aqquatincies is a dog training and ironically just sent out a bulk e-mail offereing her services, so I sent her an e-mail and we'll go from there. 
Ill be sure to keep everyone posted. It's a hard thing to deal with since outside of the barking the problems happen so randlomly and far between... I just need to know how to deal with it IN the moment, ya know?

The cats are mostly outdoor cats, they eat in the garage, so no worries about feeding them seperatly! They just happened to be inside at her dinner time last night...

Thanks for letting me know I am not alone!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I had the solution for outside barking because we are in the throes of it as we speak. I can control one dog, but the two of them feed off each other, and they act really insane when they see people walking or running, dogs out for a walk, bicycles, motorcycles, and, lately, trucks. I know that some of it is the low pitched noise made by the motor vehicles. Also, some if it is their wanting to go say "Hello." Some of it may be leash aggression. She also barks at everybody and everything outside our car when we go for a ride.

I can usually redirect Buster to sit and watch me while Buffy is barking her fool head off. Buffy usually does not respond, although sometimes I can get her attention by putting a strip of chicken jerky (her favorite) right in front of her nose. Unfortunately, this does not always work.

You mentioned Tilly opened her mouth in a certain way, and it reminded me of something Buffy does occasionally. She opens her mouth and moves it as if she is barking with no sound coming out. She seems to be trying to communicate something to me, and it is usually that her water bowl is empty.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know Dave will have great advice. Sounds like she is testing the water to see how far she can go. Which is definitely a teenage thing. I know a lot people have had luck with NILF. which stands foe nothing in life is free. Which means poor Tillie gets nothing until she does something for you. No food, no affection, no toys. Everything requires a sit or a paw or some other request. 

Does your son take part inher care? I might start having him feed her, walk her, so she knows he needs to be respected too. 

Both my boys went through bratty stage. You Just have to work through it like you are doing. It doesn't help that she is so darn cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was taught several different ways to control barking. The one that has worked is putting their head to the ground and hold it tell they start to relax and turn and walk away no words are even needed. I have only had other dogs get possessive of their food and act mean towards my dogs. Tillie does love her new food! I found it interesting when Maddie and Zoey were in season this last month they hardly barked at all. Now its all come back I have no idea why.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

do you stagger the time of day that you feed her? (within a specific period of time)
this way she wont get used to a particular time and will just be happy to get it when it comes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I was taught several different ways to control barking. The one that has worked is putting their head to the ground and hold it tell they start to relax and turn and walk away no words are even needed.


This is very, VERY bad advice!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

We have a barking issue here too! I need to follow this thread


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Over the past few months Tillie has started some 'unwanted behaviors' and the training that we have done and are doing she seems to be ignoring. Awhile back Dave gave me the name of a trainer and have since misplaced that e-mail!  So, Dave, if you are reading this could you resend that info!?
> 
> ...


Hi Tammy, I emailed you privately. As far as the barking at passers by, that can be the result of lack of socialization, or could be a guarding issue. This is best solved with some classical conditioning. The trainer will give you some excercises for this. But do GET HER OUT THERE Socializing . The food and cat issue, is definitely a resource guarding issue. But half of that problem can be avoided by simple management ,ie keeping the cats away at feeding time. I know life is hectic but sometimes a little precaution goes a long way. I wouldn't guard either if I was eating kibble LOL . But going back to an earlier post by you. There definitely seems like there's some issues with your nine year old son with Aspergers. Here's where a trainer can help, because there is definitely something going on there when Tillie reacts, for "no apparent reason". I don't want to try and speculate more because it is important for a trainer to see your family dynamics . Most reputable trainers won't comment "over the phone". Yes they won't get paid for free advice, but it REALLY is important to witness the behavior of the dog and family together. I hear trainers commenting all the time , that what the owner told them was going on , was indeed not the true story at all. For anyone interested in working with barking issues, email me privately, because the article I have is too long to post here. at [email protected] And here is an article on classical conditioning. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> I was taught several different ways to control barking. The one that has worked is putting their head to the ground and hold it tell they start to relax and turn and walk away no words are even needed. I have only had other dogs get possessive of their food and act mean towards my dogs. Tillie does love her new food! I found it interesting when Maddie and Zoey were in season this last month they hardly barked at all. Now its all come back I have no idea why.


Suzi, you said ...."I was taught several different ways to control barking. The one that has worked is putting their head to the ground and hold it tell they start to relax and turn and walk away no words are even needed". Suzi I strongly recommend finding some new dog training sources, for the same reasons I gave you last week on another thread.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tammy,
I'm sorry to hear you are having problem. I hope Dave's recommendations help Tillie. Good luck.


I'm also not sure about holding their head to the ground to stop the barking. I think it would confuse the heck out of them. I just make a loud bang or clap with the words, "no bark", and that works. When all 3 of my guys are barking at the mailman, it's hard to stop them It's not excessive, so I let them get away with some barking. Dogs will be dogs!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have actually been in contact with a lady from our church who is a dog behaviorist and follows Ian Dunbars (?) training and seems very educated and helpful.
I will be calling her this week and getting together later this week so she can observe and try to see what is going on and how to help.
I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good for you, Tammy! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> I have actually been in contact with a lady from our church who is a dog behaviorist and follows Ian Dunbars (?) training and seems very educated and helpful.
> I will be calling her this week and getting together later this week so she can observe and try to see what is going on and how to help.
> I will keep everyone posted!


Good stuff Tammy, any friend of Ian's is a friend of mine. Let us know how it goes.


----------

